# Where's your favorite place to buy BBQ?



## Freshwaterman

Who do you think cooks the best bbq for sell to the public?


----------



## Tortuga

Hard to beat Goode Co....unless you're up around Bastrop...


----------



## grandpa cracker

There`s a guy in New Caney that pulls a red BBQ place on a trailer . He used to park behind the Chevron on
1485 @ Hwy.59. I believe he is now across the street by Casco Auto Parts. I`ve always gotten an excellent
sliced beef sammich. Heard he puts out a huge baked tater also. Lean meat but I order mine fat & black.
Love some of that fat with the blackened edges. I was`nt too impressed with the pork but it may be just me
as Grandma seemed to like it. Worth a try on the beef though. Any locals ever tried his place ?


----------



## wedington

The best I have had in the Houston area is at Rudy's. I haven't been that impressed with anything else. I am from West Texas so I like the dry/spicy BBQ, like Cooper's in Llano.


----------



## slicks

I like Joe's in Alvin.

Also RO's Outpost on Hwy 71 in Bee Caves.


----------



## raw10628

In Houston:
Luling City Market
Carl's on 290
Rudy's

Others:
Louie Miller in Taylor
Cooper's in Llano
Salt Lick


----------



## Old Whaler

Lynden's Pit BBQ on 290 at Tidwell


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The Swinging Door on FM 359 puts out some fine meat.


----------



## xchief

Brother-in-Laws on Freeport St just off I-10 in the North Shore area. All you can eat ribs on Wed. nights.


----------



## irbjd

Louie Miller in Taylor is awesome. Anyone ever gone to No-Name BBQ in Pasadena on 225? They have some good brisket. I want to try Burns, but they keep odd hours. In Houston, Pizzatola's has good ribs, but that's about it. I'd also like to try Snow's in Lexington, which Texas Monthly rated as the best in Texas. Kreitz's (sp?) in Lockhart is pretty darn good, too.


----------



## Bukmstr

In H-Town
Besides Mine ----Rudy's hands down

In Llano ---Coopers


----------



## Freshwaterman

I used to swap whitebass from Somerville for bbq from a church in Huntsville. My girlfriend went to Sam and I'd bring a cooler full of fish and they'd trade some of the best bbq I'd ever ate for them.


----------



## manintheboat

I prefer my own, but will try different places. Since I live in Pearland, I will pick up from Skeeters when I do not feel like firing up the smoker. They put out some good barbeque from time to time. I am not a fan of Central Texas BBQ, too dry. I like Rudys in College Station. I cannot remember the name, but there is a very good place in Ellinger right on 71, just past Hruskas. Swinging Door is outstanding.


----------



## BROWN

*Mt. Zion*



SpeckledTrout said:


> I used to swap whitebass from Somerville for bbq from a church in Huntsville. My girlfriend went to Sam and I'd bring a cooler full of fish and they'd trade some of the best bbq I'd ever ate for them.


Mt. Zion Church, good BBQ. Saw them on the Travel channel the other day, rated top 10 in the U.S. for BBQ Ribs. I went to school up there also, you can get the all u can eat for $10.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I remembered the name right after I posted. 

Mt. Zion has incredible ribs. Those guys would trade me them for my unfilleted whitebass! I like to eat whites, but you can only eat so many of them, especially when you're catching and keeping 25 on most trips. It was a heck of a deal and a cheap meal for my girlfriend. They'd always give me way more than I can eat. 

It might be time for a road trip!:smile:


----------



## ssmarinaman

BROWN said:


> Mt. Zion Church, good BBQ. Saw them on the Travel channel the other day, rated top 10 in the U.S. for BBQ Ribs. I went to school up there also, you can get the all u can eat for $10.


Amen brother,, the church is by far, hands down,, two circles and a big snap.. the jam up jelly tight,, the bomb,,,,

just get there early and wear big pants..lol


----------



## liftologist

I'll have to say RUDYS


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I've only been to the Rudy's in Leon springs but I don't understand why so many people like it so much. I don't mean it was real bad but the brisket tastes like it was oven baked to me. The sausage and ribs were pretty good though.


----------



## liftologist

I just tried the on in Spring.........No oven cooked brisket the good seasoning, nice somke ring very tender.... Try it, I was impressed



Haute Pursuit said:


> I've only been to the Rudy's in Leon springs but I don't understand why so many people like it so much. I don't mean it was real bad but the brisket tastes like it was oven baked to me. The sausage and ribs were pretty good though.


----------



## baldeagle7007

Tin Roof in Atascocita


----------



## Haute Pursuit

liftologist said:


> I just tried the on in Spring.........No oven cooked brisket the good seasoning, nice somke ring very tender.... Try it, I was impressed


Thanks, I'll have to try that one out.


----------



## irbjd

Have y'all ever noticed that there are no places (at least that I've found) that knock it out of the park in every respect. It always seems like there is one aspect of the menu that is always lacking. Whether it be brisket, ribs, chicken, sausage, sauce, sides, etc. I've always thought it would be cool to take the best of everything and make a one stop shop BBQ joint.


----------



## justin-credible1982

RUDY'S beef and sauce is good, but their jalapeno sausage was horrible when i had it. For those of you looking for all around good barbecue and sides, *Gabby's* on Shepherd is hard to beat. The sauce is the best I've ever had. I would guess the ones in pasadena and on telephone road are just as good.


----------



## Fubar

Houston:
Pork ribs: Houston's
BBQ beef: Beef N'Bun

Outside:
Giddings Meat Market
Salt Lick
Luling BBQ


----------



## Third Wave

Dinky's - NE San Antonio 
Weidner and Randolph.

Goode Co. is good, but dang a $12 lunch! Give me a break.


----------



## Bukmstr

I hunt in Lee County and my lease is 12 miles from Giddings meat market. That is a Saturday tradition to go to the meat market. Thier BBQ is awesome! Better go early or they will sell out........



Fubar said:


> Houston:
> Pork ribs: Houston's
> BBQ beef: Beef N'Bun
> 
> Outside:
> Giddings Meat Market
> Salt Lick
> Luling BBQ


----------



## pepo211

Houston - Houston BBQ off Eldridge and Enclave 

Richmond - Mine

Anywhere else in Texas - - -Austins BBQ - Eagle Lake, TX is by far the best...but i was born and raised on it so i might be a lil biast...If you have never had a potato topper all the way YOU HAVEN'T LIVED!!!!!!!


----------



## srmtphillips

There is no place in Houston that I think i even edible. Now that we are getting a Rudy's on 290 things are looking up. Most places around here haven't figured out how to cook a brisket without drying it out. I think Goode Co. sucks! Of course - growing up in the Hill country -I was pretty spoiled.


----------



## srmtphillips

Best overall in the state is Blacks in Lockhart with several others in Lockhart coming in a close second. I'd weigh 500 lbs if I lived there!


----------



## energinerbuzzy

My back yard!!
I can't think of any place else that I have ever been to and thought to my self "OMG that is some good chit!!"

It's kinda like Steak. I do not and will not go a pay for what I can do 10 times better for a fraction of the price.:spineyes:


----------



## bcj

Sausage - Luling City Market
Pork ribs - Williams Smokehouse and Pizzitola's 
Brisket - Goode Company
Sauce - Luling


----------



## Pocboy

Texas Pride on 1604 south of I-10 outside of S.A. 
What is this Dinky's of which you speak Third Wave.


----------



## Reel Bender

Beef and Bun On Fuqua, that place has been around a long time, I grew up around there. I sure miss having a good BBQ Place close by. I try to hit Beef and Bun when I am in Houston.


----------



## ricehunter41

suprised i havent seen mustang creek down in Louise posted yet. I stop by and eat there on my way home every time i go down to a buddies place in Gonzales. hard to beat the buffet for 8.50


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Rudy's extra-moist brisket


----------



## Manfish

Perry's in Friendswood


----------



## scwine

Cooper's in New Braunfels http://coopersbbqnewbraunfels.com/
and LLano. Definitely not the one in Mason nor Junction(no affiliation with the first two).

Shoepfs in Belton.

Smitty's and Black's in Lockhart.

Sonny Bryan's in Dallas ain't bad.

Salt Lick is *very* high on my list.

Rudy's is not in the same league as these folks. I have been at least 30-40 times(for some unknown reason? maybe convenience at the time?:headknock) to at least 5 locations. The only location that is somewhat alright is the Leon Springs one. Overall they should win one award hands down>>>> for the toughest brisket of anyplace known.

:walkingsmme luvs bbq.


----------



## quackersmacker

Cotton's in Robstown and Cooper's in Llano


----------



## stepnez

Cotton's in Robstown (Brisket,Sausage,and Pork Ribs)...Henzes


----------



## Haute Pursuit

scwine said:


> Cooper's in New Braunfels http://coopersbbqnewbraunfels.com/
> and LLano. Definitely not the one in Mason nor Junction(no affiliation with the first two).
> 
> Shoepfs in Belton.
> 
> Smitty's and Black's in Lockhart.
> 
> Sonny Bryan's in Dallas ain't bad.
> 
> Salt Lick is *very* high on my list.
> 
> Rudy's is not in the same league as these folks. I have been at least 30-40 times(for some unknown reason? maybe convenience at the time?:headknock) to at least 5 locations. The only location that is somewhat alright is the Leon Springs one. Overall they should win one award hands down>>>> for the toughest brisket of anyplace known.
> 
> :walkingsmme luvs bbq.


I thought the Coopers in Mason was part of the original Llano Coopers. It has been there for a real long time. The Junction one is terrible and is run by a bastard cousin or something...LOL


----------



## liftologist

scwine said:


> Cooper's in New Braunfels http://coopersbbqnewbraunfels.com/
> and LLano. Definitely not the one in Mason nor Junction(no affiliation with the first two).
> 
> Shoepfs in Belton.
> 
> Smitty's and Black's in Lockhart.
> 
> Sonny Bryan's in Dallas ain't bad.
> 
> Salt Lick is *very* high on my list.
> 
> Rudy's is not in the same league as these folks. I have been at least 30-40 times(for some unknown reason? maybe convenience at the time?:headknock) to at least 5 locations. The only location that is somewhat alright is the Leon Springs one. Overall they should win one award hands down>>>> for the toughest brisket of anyplace known.
> 
> :walkingsmme luvs bbq.


I stoped at the Spring location last week for the first time. Brisket was great good seasoning, moist , tender good smoke ring. I was very impressed for store bought......


----------



## scwine

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought the Coopers in Mason was part of the original Llano Coopers. It has been there for a real long time. The Junction one is terrible and is run by a bastard cousin or something...LOL


Coopers in Mason, TX...
I believe at one time they were,,, not anymore. 
The first time I went there and brought that up the older guy running the place made sure I left there knowing that they don't have nothing to do with each other. hwell:
It ain't that bad of a place when they have had good crowds and you get some fresh BBQ. --but thats the same story for a lot of these smaller town BBQ places. You stop by on a Tues. for lunch you may be getting what was ready on Sunday.


----------



## scwine

liftologist said:


> I stoped at the Spring location last week for the first time. Brisket was great good seasoning, moist , tender good smoke ring. I was very impressed for store bought......


Yeah sometimes they aren't bad. I ordered a fully cooked whole brisket for my daughters, 1st birthday party a few years ago. It was wonderful. Now since then, 80% of the time it is too fatty or if I ask for the lean cut, it is too dry. However I do love that creamed corn 100% of the time though..


----------



## salth2o

Tin Roof on 1960 in Atascocita is great! Goode company is a close 2nd.


----------



## Bird_Dog

Houston - Luling City
Houston - 529


----------



## scwine

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought the Coopers in Mason was part of the original Llano Coopers. It has been there for a real long time. The Junction one is terrible and is run by a bastard cousin or something...LOL


After a little Googling, the one in Mason is the Original, but the owner sold to a family member and opened the current one up in Llano and now New Braunfels. Seems the person now at the Mason location is tired of hearing about the success of the other and is quite rude to customers that inquire about it according to some reviews.


----------



## FishingExpress

Express BBQ Depot, it's in Schulenburg at the intersection of I-10 and hwy 77. About 300 yd south of I-10.

www.expressbarbecuedepot.com


----------



## kenny

Pappa's BBQ 45S @ Gulfgate is very good.


----------



## notthatdeep

I agree with Kenny...you can travel to all those places in Taylor, Robstown, Luling and Lockhart, but will have a hard time beating the day-in-day-out quality of Pappas at Gulfgate.

Also, County Line on Cutten Rd is pretty strong.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men

pepo211 said:


> Houston - Houston BBQ off Eldridge and Enclave
> 
> Richmond - Mine
> 
> Anywhere else in Texas - - -Austins BBQ - Eagle Lake, TX is by far the best...but i was born and raised on it so i might be a lil biast...If you have never had a potato topper all the way YOU HAVEN'T LIVED!!!!!!!


I agree "Austin's" is the next best thing to mine. If I'm not doing it myself, I drive to Eagle Lake and get it.

My next best will have to be Kasper's Meat Market in Weimer. Something about Brisket cooked slow ( 190 degrees) for 16 hours...it never dries out.

Ok, I'm getting hungry now, may have to stack 10 briskets on the rotisserie this weekend..... :doowapsta


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I've been by Austin's a hundred or more times and never stopped in... always ate at Taco Tony's when hungry going thru there. I'll have to try it the next time. It is the place east of town before the new Buckees and the curve right?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

I'll second Mustang Creek in Louise...right down 59 about an hour. They beat the hell out of Hinze's in Wharton (not ever really impressed other than the beautiful gal(s) working there) and Praseks SmokeHouse. On a side not, JR's in Wharton has great bbq and few good lookin women serving it. Mustang Creek is where its at-the slaw on the chopped beef is dern good eating. Not to mention, the banana pudding still has crunchy vanilla wafers in it.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*BBQ*

I live in Humble, The best place we have here is TIN ROOF BBQ. The brisket is good but ribs are great. All of the sides taste homemade like a bunch of everyones favorite grandmothers made them.


----------



## wil.k

Austin's in Eagle Lake,Swinging Door near Pecan Grove


----------



## whg1128

goode company or hinzes, its not the same here in Louisiana


----------



## brazman

Coopers in Llano, fantastic pork loin, smoked sirloin steak, ribs, double thick porkchops

Hard Eight in Brady/Stephenville, best ribs I'd ever eaten until I started smoking them myself, actually was the inspiration for my experimentation with ribs ("These are awesome! I wonder if I could make some this good...?"). Now my fave are my own, wife claims they are better than most restaurants.


----------



## edfree

OMG...no one has mentioned the best in Houston...Burn's BBQ, 8307 Depriest. Be prepared to get to go, unless you want to eat in the smokehouse 281-445-7574. Get the early otherwise the line will be out the door and around the building


----------



## Big_poppabear

Reel Bender said:


> Beef and Bun On Fuqua, that place has been around a long time, I grew up around there. I sure miss having a good BBQ Place close by. I try to hit Beef and Bun when I am in Houston.


Where on Fuqua? Never seen it.



kenny said:


> Pappa's BBQ 45S @ Gulfgate is very good.


Really don't care for the BBQ sauce.

I've been to Coopers in San Angelo and it was pretty good.


----------



## jarrod croaker

west texas bbq in silsbee


----------



## Big_poppabear

I do like Randy's Smokehouse off of Hwy 3 in Webster. Great food and friendly staff.


----------



## deerdude2000

Second no name bbq in pasadena carls in cypress and mine!!and mustang in louise i think it was better in the old place and dozers in simoninton


----------



## Nwilkins

Rudy's 
Swinging Door


----------



## backlashingcooger

Red River in League City,
Rudy's wherever you find them,
Goode Co .in Houston ,
Cooper's in Lano


----------



## Poon Chaser

otto's, goode co., or pappas


----------



## Tall Steve

edfree said:


> OMG...no one has mentioned the best in Houston...Burn's BBQ, 8307 Depriest. Be prepared to get to go, unless you want to eat in the smokehouse 281-445-7574. Get the early otherwise the line will be out the door and around the building


Cash only also, it is an interesting joint to say the least.


----------



## fishit

Texans BBQ on Kirkwood - between Westheimer and Richmond (closer to Richmond) the place is not bad, but not the best. anyone who is in this area should try it. the bbq sauce is bold. 2 meat combo w/ 2 sides and drink for $10.


----------



## KIKO

Hinze in Warton is the best tasting BBQ I've ever had. I stop going since their portions stated getting smaller. Thir ribs got cut in half. If the price goes up, just pass on the price, but don't take my food away form my plate. 

I'll be trying out some the ya'lls favs.


----------



## mshtrout

DON'T go to Luling City Market in Houston! It is way overpriced and the sausage is dry as a bone!

Go to Bakers Ribs, Goode Co. or Pizzatolla's.


----------



## mshtrout

KIKO said:


> Hinze in Warton is the best tasting BBQ I've ever had. I stop going since their portions stated getting smaller. Thir ribs got cut in half. If the price goes up, just pass on the price, but don't take my food away form my plate.
> 
> I'll be trying out some the ya'lls favs.


I second that!


----------



## LRM

*Cattle Drive* BBQ is located at 2718 Center St in deer park , TX


----------



## elpescador073

Grand Prize in Texas City
Red River in League City


----------



## goldie

mikeskas in el campo has it going on!!:doowapsta


----------



## delrod

i just read 8 pages of bbq joints and not one person mentioned kruez in lockhart? well, someone said blacks and some other places in lockhart. that doesn't count. i must taste different than anyone else in the world cause i'll add 2 hours to my trip to and from the coast to eat there. unless it's sunday, then you have to go to smitty's down the street.


----------



## yellowmouth2

Straight Off the Road in Crosby. Just a small BBQ stand, but you can't beat his brisket. Ribs are pretty good too.


----------



## chocsea

Don't know if they survived Ike but at the end of 2004 and 457 in Sargent on the corner has (had) great BBQ and the best grilled Porter House ever...


----------



## surfspeck

Buzzies BBQ in Kerrville, TX


----------



## donf

Luling City Market in Luling
Snow's in Lexington
Coopers in Llano


----------



## Robert A.

chocsea said:


> Don't know if they survived Ike but at the end of 2004 and 457 in Sargent on the corner has (had) great BBQ and the best grilled Porter House ever...


It used to be Woods, then i think someone else bought it?? I have to agree there steaks and fixings were off the hook!! As well as the BYOB...

RA


----------

